# Pros & Cons of Ez Track @ DCC Question



## CrazyTrain (Jul 7, 2010)

*Pros & Cons of Ez Track and DCC Question*

Hello all, very new to the hobby. I have been racing slot cars for over two years and decided to make the switch when the group split up and I was driving 2 hours round trip to race never mind fighting with the wife every Friday night to let me go. 

I decided to go Ho scale, DCC style, and atlas track for my layout. My question is should I go with ez track for my lay out instead of trying to guess what radius curves I need or trying to guess how many straights will work in any given section. Or should I go with the traditional atlas track. The table size is 14'-1" long X 7'-4" wide with some room to expand. If anyone has any advice please feel free to share. Also, would I need anything else to run the trains other then the handheld dcc device?

Brian


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

I tried some of EZ Track once, but didn't like the acoustics. Being hollow underneath the road bed added more unnecessary noise. Thinking that it would be different with Atlas True Track, I tried that, and also to no avail. You could try Kato Uni-Track but you'd be limited to the types of curves and turnouts; I heard a modeling enthusiast say that he never had to clean his uni-track demo layout ever since he set it up last year.
Perhaps you could add some clay or some type of material under the road bed to deaden the sound.
I eventually went with Atlas code 83 over code 100 for realism but didn't realize just how fragile code 83 is. I have a bunch of wrecked code 83 sectional track; wrecked meaning that the rail is easy to break off the ties, very easy. Also as I related earlier about Kato track, I always have to clean my track, I check every rail before I run my trains; Atlas Nickel/Silver grows this gummy residue on it, supposedly caused by humidity. I bought three bright boys for this, one for removing paint, one for regular track cleaning and one just in case.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

i hear atlas turnouts/switches derail easy. i have ez track and loc on track. I hate loc on, but ez track is okay. If you go with e-z track, you can look for bachmann E-Z command. here is a vid on it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAin_nEMHlY

why don't yt codes work for me?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

welcome crazytrain, i have bachmann DCC with E-Z track on a small layout and i like it. i do wish i had a couple 36" sections to limit rail connections. i have a couple power feeds on lower track and three on the upper track - no power issues at all. i do get some derailments over turnouts if any wheels are slightly out of round - i found that athearn cars have a plastic axle (bends easily), but bachmann silver series have metal wheels with metal axles (nice and true). when my layout expands, i will upgrade my DCC system, but i am very happy for now

here is a thread

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4060


----------

